# SheOak Skink



## Tassie97 (Apr 16, 2012)

hi i got two little beautiful baby sheoaks yesterday and they are so amazing! there are a a couple of pics^
heaps more to come  
they have such awesome personalities!
thankyou


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 16, 2012)

The only reptile you own I'm jealous of.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice, I love she oaks.


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 16, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> The only reptile you own I'm jealous of.


 arent you jealous of my occelated skinks?


----------



## Icarus (Apr 16, 2012)

cuties! they're so tiny!


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 16, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> arent you jealous of my occelated skinks?


He's jealous of your blueys. We all know how much Stephen LOVES blueys.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 16, 2012)

No. Ocellated skinks are cool but not jealousy worthy.


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 16, 2012)

lol ok haha these are my faves so far  they have awesome personalities


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice. What are feeding them at that size ??


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 17, 2012)

> "Thought I'd best add something to this post as I was the one who suggested it in the first place and it's been sitting idle ever since.





> Here's a recipe for lizards similar to one I saw on Aussie pythons a few years ago. Blueys love it, as do she-oaks & whites and pretty well any other skink.
> 
> 2 x punnets of strawberries
> Reptile multi vitamin powder
> ...


----------



## warren63 (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks Tassie for sharing that


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 18, 2012)

no prob I made up some last night with a few different ingredients and they sheoaks and blueys loved it!


----------



## Tassie97 (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Jason.s (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for that recipe tassie i'll have to try it.
I have question for you, is it to hot for these skinks in qld because they look exelent.
cheers Jason.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 13, 2012)

Umm im not really sure, there is a mainland subspecies im sure someone would be able to help!


----------



## getarealdog (May 13, 2012)

Very cool looking skinks there mate.


----------



## Jason.s (May 14, 2012)

Thanks mate i'll have to look into it.


----------



## jack (May 14, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> I have question for you, is it to hot for these skinks in qld because they look exelent.
> cheers Jason.



i dont think the tassie ones would like the heat up there. i have found one at about 800m on a mountain in the central tassie highlands, very much a cold adapted variety of skink.


----------



## hughesy (May 14, 2012)

Awsome little guys!!


----------



## Jason.s (May 14, 2012)

jack said:


> i dont think the tassie ones would like the heat up there. i have found one at about 800m on a mountain in the central tassie highlands, very much a cold adapted variety of skink.



Thanks for the info mate.


----------



## yewherper (May 14, 2012)

They look awesome! 
Do you have any pics of the enclosure?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 15, 2012)

I think these skinks would be keepable in Qld with the right setup and if the owner went to enough trouble. That said you might have difficulty even finding them in the hobby as this She-oak species,_ Cyclodomorphus casuarinae,_are endemic to Tasmania. 
If you wanted to keep similar animals you would be much better off trying to get the Mainland She-oak Skink, _Cyclodomorphus michaeli _or Pink Tongued Skinks, _C.gerrardi_. Both are more readily available and would do much better in a Qld climate.


----------



## Poggle (May 15, 2012)

Great Skinks Tas. Kept them when i was in Tassie, have to admit they rivaled my blueys pretty well


----------



## Jason.s (May 15, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> I think these skinks would be keepable in Qld with the right setup and if the owner went to enough trouble. That said you might have difficulty even finding them in the hobby as this She-oak species,_ Cyclodomorphus casuarinae,_are endemic to Tasmania.
> If you wanted to keep similar animals you would be much better off trying to get the Mainland She-oak Skink, _Cyclodomorphus michaeli _or Pink Tongued Skinks, _C.gerrardi_. Both are more readily available and would do much better in a Qld climate.


Thanks mate i've got a few other skinks just had a soft spot for these ones I like the mainland ones to.
PS. I like them all lol.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 15, 2012)

> Thanks mate i've got a few other skinks just had a soft spot for these ones I like the mainland ones to.
> PS. I like them all lol.


No worries they seem like awesome skinks. I reckon if you've got a relatively cool house and use deep coir peat you might be able to get away with it but I'd seek better advise than me.


----------



## Jason.s (May 15, 2012)

It's not realy worth the risk to the skink.
cheers Jason.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Jason.s (Jun 23, 2012)

nice shots mate.


----------



## Rickyp (Jun 23, 2012)

Awesome looking skinks they are so cool


----------



## moussaka (Jun 24, 2012)

So pretty!!


----------

